# So, now that you’ve lived with your ebike, no turning back?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I’ve ridden emtbs and eroad bikes for 3 years now, along with traditional bikes. I have ditched all my traditional bikes and am straight E. They are both so much fun, but what’s more fun? Idc if you’re fast, slow, old, young. Who’s full gas and never looked back? They are different, no doubt, but the same. I respect all mtbrs and frankly anyone sharing the joy of two wheels, regardless what you ride. I’m really digging this new sport, who else will choose emtb or e-road over traditional?


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

It's the future for sure. Regular bikes won't go away. Think electric guitars 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

shreddr said:


> It's the future for sure. Regular bikes won't go away. Think electric guitars
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Acoustic guitars sound so nice!

I'm for-sure not getting rid of my conventional road bike. And my Ti hardtail MTB is so light and lively i can't see getting rid of it for ripping on flat XC singletrack


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

I sold a KHS eMTB to a customer in January and they came in the store last week and informed me they had sold both their acoustic road and mt bikes on craigslist and there is no going back for them. That was a rather quick transformation for them. I can see many other folks doing the same in the future, especially as technology is speeding forward.

Personally I have a super fun time riding electric or non-electric bikes. They both have a place in my quiver for sure.

As long as you're still pedaling, good on you!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I can't imagine they'd totally replace regular bikes.


----------



## Phantastic79 (Apr 5, 2017)

I really think this depends on your level of fitness. Some people can do a 30mile MTB ride on a half a Saturday and they can still get home have dinner and go out that night. Other people are beat to death and go to sleep early. And everyone else in between. 

I started MTB on a crazy homemade ebike and now i ride the tallboy exclusively now. But my fitness is at least 5x - 10x better now than when I started.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I would think it depends on the availability of trails in one's area. Around here, eBike use is pretty restrictive. If I were to get rid of my non-assisted bike, it would seriously limit where I could ride. I would really miss most of the trails on which I currently ride if I didn't have a bike that was allowed on thoose trails.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Nope, I like riding my bike just the way it is. The only reason I had to get an ebike is so my wife can stay up with me; works great for that. 

I don't expect that I'll get an ebike for my riding as I am quite fit and capable of doing any kind of riding I want to do. Currently looking at getting back into touring, but on dirt instead of road, looking at the TRT for this summer, maybe some shorter trips in the Sierras/Cascades, then a lonmger one this Fall down the Eastern flank of the Sierras.

I do find it curious that folks feel the need to start these sort of inflammatory threads, as if anyone cares that you like your ebike or that you'll never ride a non ebike.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> I do find it curious that folks feel the need to start these sort of inflammatory threads, as if anyone cares that you like your ebike or that you'll never ride a non ebike.


Nurse Ben, you do realize you're in the ebike forum? This sub-form, just like all the other sub-forms out there are about peoples' passion and what they like. I don't understand fat bikes, SS, DIY lights, vintage bikes, etc... But I know those people are stoke on their passions!

MTBR ebike forum is here for ebikers to express their excitement and passion. Ebikes are not for everyone and if that's you, no worries.

Let's try to keep things positive in this forum!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Crankout said:


> I can't imagine they'd totally replace regular bikes.


I agree, and hope they don't actually.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> Nope, I like riding my bike just the way it is. The only reason I had to get an ebike is so my wife can stay up with me; works great for that.
> 
> I don't expect that I'll get an ebike for my riding as I am quite fit and capable of doing any kind of riding I want to do. Currently looking at getting back into touring, but on dirt instead of road, looking at the TRT for this summer, maybe some shorter trips in the Sierras/Cascades, then a lonmger one this Fall down the Eastern flank of the Sierras.
> 
> I do find it curious that folks feel the need to start these sort of inflammatory threads, as if anyone cares that you like your ebike or that you'll never ride a non ebike.


Sorry Nurse Ben, I'm surprised you commented. Gonna tour this summer on the TRT Trail? Do I care? No, but I'll be respectful and say have a great time!


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

I still ride my regular bikes quite often, and during a recent trip at sea level (i live above 8000Ft) I rode a cruiser bike for a week and truly enjoyed it. I think for me, E and non E complete each other and I will continue riding both until I physically can't anymore.... Then i'll get a tricycle!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

mtbbiker said:


> Nurse Ben, you do realize you're in the ebike forum? This sub-form, just like all the other sub-forms out there are about peoples' passion and what they like. I don't understand fat bikes, SS, DIY lights, vintage bikes, etc... But I know those people are stoke on their passions!
> 
> MTBR ebike forum is here for ebikers to express their excitement and passion. Ebikes are not for everyone and if that's you, no worries.
> 
> Let's try to keep things positive in this forum!


Agree. This is actually an interesting question and it will be revisited many times in the next five years.

The other question is "what is your mix of ebike and regular bike riding in the coming year? 20/80 or 80/20...

I know about 10 ebike owners now and they are pondering this question. A few have gone pure ebike.

The major factors right now I think are:

1) How good is your ebike compared to your normal bike? Usually and in the past, they were NOT as good.

2) How much of your local trails are ebike legal?

3) How many of your riding buddies ride ebikes? Or can stand riding with them?

So no matter how much you like your ebike, if those three factors are working against you, it's hard to go 100% ebike. I think that will be the majority for now for ebike riders. Mixed.

In five years, it may be very different.

For me, I have a Pivot Shuttle and Specy Levo in the garage. Good bikes and they've closed the gap with the Ripmo and Switchblade in the stable. I ride them about 25% of the time. Mostly from the garage door since I can reach many more trails from home with e.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

^Totally agree. Modern era production ebikes definitely handle better than the past and also agree the weight and it’s effect on suspension has gotten better. What anyone chooses to do or ride for FUN, that’s their agenda. I don’t know one person personally that rides for a paycheck. Does every ride need to be a full gas sufferfest? Maybe for some and used to be for me, but not anymore. 

Big R&D monies into this new sport and seeing more and more boutique brands producing ebikes. Pivot and YT? Wow, when’s Evil and Niner gonna plug in or be left behind? 

Most all ebike riders I know are very respectful and have ridden mtbs and most still do for years. It’ll be interesting to see this sport grow. It’s obvious it’s going to.


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

How do you make an ebike legal for trails that prohibit them? Can you just remove the battery? I got no prob pedaling 40+ lbs without assistance, so I'm interested if I can go this route.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

ninjichor said:


> How do you make an ebike legal for trails that prohibit them? Can you just remove the battery? I got no prob pedaling 40+ lbs without assistance, so I'm interested if I can go this route.


 Good question, I honestly don't know the answer to that. If you turn it off, are you using electric assist? I would not enjoy riding my 45# without assist, but that's just me. I guess it depends on how hilly your area is or if your putting out Sagan wattage!


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

I am in my second week of commuting by ebike and for this purpose I can't see ever going back, and I question how much use my analog roadbike will get other than a very occasional tour. OTOH while I demo'd a Specialized Levo and it left me with an ear to ear grin, it won't be replacing my traditional bike soon when it comes to mt biking. Maybe if I get to the point in a decade or two where I simply can't ride without assistance and it keeps me off the trail otherwise, then fine. To each their own.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

For commuting, no. Unless my commute got a fair bit shorter and it's not amazingly long now. The speed and efficiency are just too good. I can save my energy for fun rides.

For recreational all my trail rides are normal bike and I still have a normal street bike which will see some rides.


----------



## Motoride (Apr 7, 2019)

After I went on a pivot shuttle demo ride I was hooked and had to have one. It’s seriously the best suspension bike I have ever ridden for off road fun and that includes my motocross dirt bike. I still love my other bicycles:, rigid fat boy for commuting with sneaky side excursions, then the old beater for market runs, , 3 speed cruiser for local putting, tandem for date run, unicycle for wheelie training , they all have a different purpose but not getting rid of my shuttle. thank you all for awesome forum discussions and letting me join your technical mt bike group rides.


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

For me, it depends on where I'm going and who I'm riding with. The other night after work I did a 30 mile ride which was a mixture of quiet hilly country lanes and exposed upland moors. I could not have done this on my normal bike but on my ebike it was fantastic and I'll do more like it. When I'm out with my other half and/or friends & family we tend to stick to low level routes that normally includes stopping for socializing (beer) and for this my normal fat bike is perfect and we're all cycling at a similar pace.


----------



## b1rdie (Mar 11, 2011)

Weight and range are the factors that will keep me turning back to my non-e bikes. But I can figure e-bikes coming very close in weight and batteries that allow a full day ride in the future and then, chosing a conventional bike will not be a decision based on reason anymore.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Gutch said:


> Sorry Nurse Ben, I'm surprised you commented. Gonna tour this summer on the TRT Trail? Do I care? No, but I'll be respectful and say have a great time!


If you were trying to push the stoke, you'd push the stoke, but instead you insist on fanning the flames or conflict under the guise of pushing stoke.

I'm pro ebike, so consider what I'm saying in that context: You need to read what you posted and assess what motivated that post. in this case it was not stoke, it was controversy with a hint of stoke.

It doesn't take a psychologist to see the problems with posts like yours. It's not your first offense, which also colors your postings.

So here's an example of how your post could have been perceived differently:

I've ridden emtbs and eroad bikes for 3 years now, along with traditional bikes. I have ditched all my traditional bikes and am straight E. They are both so much fun. They are different, no doubt. I respect all mtbrs and frankly anyone sharing the joy of two wheels, regardless what you ride. I'm really digging this new sport!

All stoke ^, no provocation, nothing that will invite conflict.

Now take a look at the responses you received to your original post, note the negative responses and consider how you could post responsibly to avoid creating conflict.

I have participated in this forum since it's beginning, long enough to have changed my mind on ebikes and to have purchased one (three) for my wife. Personally, I'd love to see all the anti ebike sentiment go away, but it'll take the entire community, ebikers and non ebikers, to make this happen.

As a long time MTBR member, I have not seen this level of conflict on any other forum ... and the conflict persists, yet MTBR "owners" no longer want this forum moderated. So, now it really is up to the forum members to self police.

So post your stoke, but don't fan the flames.

I'd also like to add that anyone who posts to this forum, please, don't respond to posters who are promoting conflict. There are far more people who want to promote conflict these days than those want to minimize conflict.

Be part of the solution.

Sermon over. Have a wonderful day and bike on!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

JackWare said:


> For me, it depends on where I'm going and who I'm riding with. The other night after work I did a 30 mile ride which was a mixture of quiet hilly country lanes and exposed upland moors. I could not have done this on my normal bike but on my ebike it was fantastic and I'll do more like it. When I'm out with my other half and/or friends & family we tend to stick to low level routes that normally includes stopping for socializing (beer) and for this my normal fat bike is perfect and we're all cycling at a similar pace.


Nice pic, looks like the midwest, but it's the "moors" so are you in Scotland?

Nice stoke!


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Nurse Ben said:


> As a long time MTBR member, I have not seen this level of conflict on any other forum ... and the conflict persists, yet MTBR "owners" no longer want this forum moderated. So, now it really is up to the forum members to self police.
> 
> So post your stoke, but don't fan the flames.
> 
> ...


We're watching and doing our best to moderate without being heavy handed. No need to "self police". If you have an issue with a post then report it to us and we will take a look at it.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> If you were trying to push the stoke, you'd push the stoke, but instead you insist on fanning the flames or conflict under the guise of pushing stoke.
> 
> I'm pro ebike, so consider what I'm saying in that context: You need to read what you posted and assess what motivated that post. in this case it was not stoke, it was controversy with a hint of stoke.
> 
> ...





driver bob said:


> We're watching and doing our best to moderate without being heavy handed. No need to "self police". If you have an issue with a post then report it to us and we will take a look at it.


Plus one for Driver bob. 
Nurse Ben, I'm a new moderator and pro ebike. Hopefully you'll see a change in this forum ASAP. Any obvious anti ebike troll post will be taken care of! MTBR wants to make the ebike forum friendly and positive!


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Nurse Ben said:


> Nice pic, looks like the midwest, but it's the "moors" so are you in Scotland?
> 
> Nice stoke!


Thanks 

I live just north of Manchester and the area between the Lake District and the Pennines is great for finding quiet bridleways, made easier as an Bing Maps option is high resolution Ordnance Survey maps that show all the paths and tracks.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

ninjichor said:


> How do you make an ebike legal for trails that prohibit them? Can you just remove the battery? I got no prob pedaling 40+ lbs without assistance, so I'm interested if I can go this route.


Lapierre has the eZesty which has a removable motor.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> If you were trying to push the stoke, you'd push the stoke, but instead you insist on fanning the flames or conflict under the guise of pushing stoke.
> 
> I'm pro ebike, so consider what I'm saying in that context: You need to read what you posted and assess what motivated that post. in this case it was not stoke, it was controversy with a hint of stoke.
> 
> ...


Why would I want to create conflict? I'm hoping that ebikers partake in this forum. If you're an ebiker, than why bust my chops? Idc how hardcore or in shape you are, your comments are one way- rude.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

mtbbiker said:


> Plus one for Driver bob.
> Nurse Ben, I'm a new moderator and pro ebike. Hopefully you'll see a change in this forum ASAP. Any obvious anti ebike troll post will be taken care of! MTBR wants to make the ebike forum friendly and positive!


I remain hopeful.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

If my joint pain goes into remission, I’ll still ride my eBike most of the time and save the clockwork bike for places like Sedona where the eBike isn’t legal. The big difference for me is not spending nearly as much time grinding uphill in that slow wobbly zone.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Everyone has their reasons for being a mountain biker and there are no wrong reasons. For me, I've been on 2 wheels for as long as I can remember. As a kid, I was a BMX racer. Then took up dirt bike riding with some MXing, then took up mountain biking (early twenties). I've got around 45 years of riding on 2 wheels under my belt. I don't have the BMX or dirt bike anymore and I don't miss them at all. 

Some people live for the climbs, but for me, climbing has always been a necessary evil of mountain biking. I always thought the ratio for climbing versus dh was unfair. When I lived in OC, CA the climbs typically took about 40mins or longer, the downhill was maybe 15mins long. Several years ago, I heard about ebikes and kept an open mind. I've had my Intense Tazer for just over 3 months and just absolutely love it! Before the ebike, maybe 4 DH runs per day, now I get at least 10 fun DH runs per day. 

I ride almost everyday, before the ebike my rides were between 45mins to 1hr long and heart rate around 160bpm. Since getting my Tazer, my rides are about 1.5hrs to 2hrs long at about 135 to 145bpm. I'm burning way more calories then before and getting a better workout. My 1st 2 weeks on the Tazer, my upper body was beat from doing almost twice the DH runs per ride. My upper body literally felt like I'd spent the day at Snow Summit. For me, owning an ebike is like going to Snow Summit every day, just so much fun! 

I'll keep my non-ebike around as a spare or for areas totally against ebikes, but other than that, it won't see much action.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

mtbbiker said:


> Everyone has their reasons for being a mountain biker and there are no wrong reasons. For me, I've been on 2 wheels for as long as I can remember. As a kid, I was a BMX racer. Then took up dirt bike riding with some MXing, then took up mountain biking (early twenties). I've got around 45 years of riding on 2 wheels under my belt. I don't have the BMX or dirt bike anymore and I don't miss them at all.
> 
> Some people live for the climbs, but for me, climbing has always been a necessary evil of mountain biking. I always thought the ratio for climbing versus dh was unfair. When I lived in OC, CA the climbs typically took about 40mins or longer, the downhill was maybe 15mins long. Several years ago, I heard about ebikes and kept an open mind. I've had my Intense Tazer for just over 3 months and just absolutely love it! Before the ebike, maybe 4 DH runs per day, now I get at least 10 fun DH runs per day.
> 
> ...


EXACTLY! Your background is exactly like mine. Lower heart rate definitely helps burn the beer.. I mean carbs! Glad you're digging it. Upper body definitely harder workout. How does your Tazer compare to others that you've ridden?


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

I've been mountain biking non ebike for about 5 years. Farley Fat bike. In 2018 I rode an average of two hours a day every day of that year. I found it was getting harder to maintain my daily exercise routine towards the end of the year, so I bought a Trek Powerfly at Christmas. Since then that is mostly all I ride and it was just what I needed to continue my daily riding without running myself down into total exhaustion. I now continue to do my daily two hour rides. By the way, my first five years started when I was 70 years old. Now at 75 and powerflying I'm back in the game. Thanks E-Bikes!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

kaleidopete said:


> I've been mountain biking non ebike for about 5 years. Farley Fat bike. In 2018 I rode an average of two hours a day every day of that year. I found it was getting harder to maintain my daily exercise routine towards the end of the year, so I bought a Trek Powerfly at Christmas. Since then that is mostly all I ride and it was just what I needed to continue my daily riding without running myself down into total exhaustion. I now continue to do my daily two hour rides. By the way, my first five years started when I was 70 years old. Now at 75 and powerflying I'm back in the game. Thanks E-Bikes!


That's great! 2 hrs a day everyday is an achievement in itself, let alone being 75!


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Going on a downhill trail with a lighter non-ebike is a lot more fun and a lot less stressful. 

Having said that...I have a 2.6 lb carbon fiber frame sitting in my garage. Was originally for an XC non-ebike. But...if I can get that lightweight Shimano mid-drive and battery, and have the whole thing at 35-40 lbs total, that would be a very interesting e-trail bike. Would not be cheap but maybe I could get it down below $3000 total component cost. I'll chew on it for another year or so while costs go down and tech improves.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

I would not say "there's no turning back", as my other MTBs still have a place in my stable - for rides when you really do want a good workout, for riding with friends who don't have e-mtbs, or you just really want the lightweight performance on a great DH trail, as stated above. My road/cross bike has been relegated to an indoor trainer, but that's more because I don't want to die under the front wheels of some absent-minded texter than anything to do with my e-mtb.

The e-mtb is definitely the hot new GF though


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

kaleidopete said:


> i've been mountain biking non ebike for about 5 years. Farley fat bike. In 2018 i rode an average of two hours a day every day of that year. I found it was getting harder to maintain my daily exercise routine towards the end of the year, so i bought a trek powerfly at christmas. Since then that is mostly all i ride and it was just what i needed to continue my daily riding without running myself down into total exhaustion. I now continue to do my daily two hour rides. By the way, my first five years started when i was 70 years old. Now at 75 and powerflying i'm back in the game. Thanks e-bikes!


you da man, man!!!
Keep it up!!
Go ike!!!!!


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks! Maybe I'm just afraid of the alternatives, or what will happen if I stop! Ha!


----------



## Vrock (Jan 24, 2004)

I bought my E-bike last year with the intention to lose weight.
Right now I'm really close to my ideal weight.
In theory I should have started using my other two bikes.
In theory...


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Gutch said:


> EXACTLY! Your background is exactly like mine. Lower heart rate definitely helps burn the beer.. I mean carbs! Glad you're digging it. Upper body definitely harder workout. How does your Tazer compare to others that you've ridden?


I live in Murrieta/Temecula area, home of Intense! I really didn't try any other bikes out. I know I wanted a bike with over 150mm travel. My LBS Jaxs gave me a good deal on my Intense and never looked back. The climbs amazing, how could it not with a motor and DHs great. I'll do a review of my bike real soon.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Weve had the levos a year along with fat bikes and mtbs. The levos did see the most use though! So fun! We like having the full quiver though! Just got the wife a new stumpjumper.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

mtbbiker said:


> I live in Murrieta/Temecula area, home of Intense! I really didn't try any other bikes out. I know I wanted a bike with over 150mm travel. My LBS Jaxs gave me a good deal on my Intense and never looked back. The climbs amazing, how could it not with a motor and DHs great. I'll do a review of my bike real soon.


 I've heard they are great emtbs. Now they've got dunge involved it will interesting to see what shakes down. It sounds like he truly enjoys riding the ebike. I understand he's got stake in the game, but still really cool. All the moto guys ride mtbs.


----------



## FZBob (Apr 14, 2008)

I've ridden bicycles on dirt trails since I was a kid in the '60's. 

About 1970, my Dad gave me a "10 Speed Racing Bike" (would now be a cheap road bike...), and I was happy as could be. Gears!!! Rode it all over the dirt trails in the area with skinny tires, toe clips and drop bars. 

Rode my first real MTB in '85. Wide knobby tires and flat bars. Heaven!

Bought my first full suspension bike in '91 with money from my first real job. I spent $3K (crazy money back then) on a really nice 2" travel Boulder Gazelle. I was sure this would be the last bike I would ever buy. Bikes could never get any better than this! I could ride bumpy downhills far faster, and all day rides were far more comfortable.

Last year, my knee went bad again. After many issues and several surgeries over the decades, I got to the point where a nice ride would leave me limping for days. So I installed a small DIY assist motor on my backup bike. It adds less than 6 lbs to the bike, and I typically use about 160 watts on climbs only. With that and a good knee wrap, I am still out riding every other day! It gets me out in nature with friends, I still get good exercise (the motor only does about 1/2 of the climbing...), and I get to play with gearhead stuff! The old Reign still handles like a Reign (with a 7" dropper, big fork, good shock and wide rims...), so I can have my fun on the downhills. My primary bike mostly sits now, as I just don't want to risk tearing up my knee any worse. I'm extremely thankful that E-bike technology came along when it did, as I plan to ride until I can't climb on the bike anymore (side benefit of dropper seat post...). 

That being said, if my knee was good and I had to choose between the assist motor and say the dropper seatpost or suspension or gears, the motor would be the first thing to go...


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

No turning back for anyone I know that has gone e, and these are people that have been riding for decades. So.....that also means they are old farts, and for them (and me) ebikes came along at just the right time, when I hit my mid '60's. For me anyway, and where and how I ride, the advantages of my efattie hugely outweigh the disadvantages. One huge disadvantage: with spring runoff, the creeks here are roaring, and fording them when more then about 8" deep is problematic, though I've had no issues so far.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Gutch said:


> I've ridden emtbs and eroad bikes for 3 years now, along with traditional bikes. I have ditched all my traditional bikes and am straight E. They are both so much fun, but what's more fun? Idc if you're fast, slow, old, young. Who's full gas and never looked back? They are different, no doubt, but the same. I respect all mtbrs and frankly anyone sharing the joy of two wheels, regardless what you ride. I'm really digging this new sport, who else will choose emtb or e-road over traditional?


I've only ridden an ordinary bike once since I got my eBike when I swapped bikes with my daughter for about three miles on a trail ride. I still have my Fuji Auric as a guest bike but I've swapped out the fit parts so it's just a guest bike for now. Unless a miracle happens and my arthritis just magically cures itself I'm eBike only.


----------



## KenPsz (Jan 21, 2007)

portnuefpeddler said:


> No turning back for anyone I know that has gone e, and these are people that have been riding for decades. So.....that also means they are old farts, and for them (and me) ebikes came along at just the right time, when I hit my mid '60's. For me anyway, and where and how I ride, the advantages of my efattie hugely outweigh the disadvantages. One huge disadvantage: with spring runoff, the creeks here are roaring, and fording them when more then about 8" deep is problematic, though I've had no issues so far.


This is the part of "modern" mountain biking that riders that hate e-bikes don't seem to get. The folks that started mountain biking in the 90's and helped expand this sport are getting older yet still want to ride.

I hope one day to afford a e-mtbr for many of the reasons listed above since I'm entering my 50's yet still love this hobby and I want to ride until I just can't.


----------



## Phantastic79 (Apr 5, 2017)

portnuefpeddler said:


> No turning back for anyone I know that has gone e, and these are people that have been riding for decades. So.....that also means they are old farts, and for them (and me) ebikes came along at just the right time, when I hit my mid '60's. For me anyway, and where and how I ride, the advantages of my efattie hugely outweigh the disadvantages. One huge disadvantage: with spring runoff, the creeks here are roaring, and fording them when more then about 8" deep is problematic, though I've had no issues so far.


I turned back! I ride my tall it exclusively now. And this coming from.a guy that built a 2000 watt mid drive V10. It's badass but my tallboy is more fun for me nowadays. I don't knock ebikes though. I still love em and love to see them out.

Curious when the haters gonna calm down when they realize ebikes are not terrorizing trails or causing anything to get taken down. Maybe in another decade.


----------



## ilanarama (May 20, 2010)

A few weeks ago I bought an e-bike for city/utility riding, and I love it - I recently moved to a mesa 300 feet above town, and hauling groceries home is so much easier with the assist. It's not so much a second bike as it is a second car, for me, and as I hate driving it's really my primary vehicle. But I ride my acoustic mtb on the trails, because I appreciate the lighter weight; it's not so much the uphill as the technical stuff I suck at, and so I'm not sure an e-mtb would make much difference - I'd still have to walk it up the stuff I walk now. 

I can see though that in another 5 years when I hit 60 I will probably buy an e-mtb. When I was trying out various e-bikes, I borrowed a friend's e-mtb - he's in his mid-70s - and he told me that he has ridden more in the past year, since he got it, than in the previous five years. I'm grateful that option exists, and that I live in a place that doesn't prohibit them.


----------

